# NEW BAHRAIN & QATAR FORUM (your participation is needed)



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hi,

don't know if you all already recognized there is a brand new bahrain & qatar forum in the middle east & africa division!

some members requested it and now we finally got it.

please don't let this forum become an outsider!
the idea is to create this forum the same way we did it with the uae/dubai forum

if you have any news on projects and towers, economy,.... please be so kind to post it there!

especially you guys from qatar and bahrain should play a leading role over there. update us with news as much and often as you can! i will also do my best in researches to keep this forum up to date.

otherwise the forum will soon be shut down because of slow traffic and low interest!!!

so, the destiny of this forum is determined by our engagement!!!

have fun with the new one! 

dennis
dubai-lover


----------

